# Опасен ли рентген крестцового отдела позвоночника для мальчиков



## bnn (19 Ноя 2010)

Добрый вечер всем! Так все-таки, стоит ли и насколько опасно мальчику делать рентген кресцовой области позвоночника ("надпопной" области). Моему 6,5 лет, на рентген посылает мануальный терапевт, говорит, что безопасно, а мне все равно страшно как-то, все-таки ценная это штука для мужчины...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2010)

*Поставьте, пож-та, диагноз, Господа специалисты.*



bnn написал(а):


> Добрый вечер всем!Так все-таки, стоит ли и насколько опасно мальчику делать рентген кресцовой области позвоночника("надпопной" области).Моему 6,5лет, на рентген посылает мануальный терапевт, говорит, что безопасно, а мне все равно страшно как - то, все-таки ценная это штука для мужчины...



А зачем ребенку такой снимок. Что ищем?


----------



## bnn (21 Ноя 2010)

*Поставьте, пож-та, диагноз, Господа специалисты*

Спасибо, д-р Ступин за ответ, я Вам в личку писала об этом.У меня еще вопрос, я знаю, что импотентом не станет и  внуки будут, а здоровые ли? Я читала именно об изменениях на генетическом уровне при облучении, потому и беспокоюсь, ведь не даром на меня глаза вылупили врачи, что я дитя своего на рентген без особой на то причины привела, тем более такое место облучать.И еще вопрос, если надо только кресцово - поясничный отдел, зачем тогда весь позвонок фоткать?


----------



## abelar (22 Ноя 2010)

*Поставьте, пож-та, диагноз, Господа специалисты*



bnn написал(а):


> глаза вылупили врачи, что я дитя своего на рентген без особой на то причины привела,


Это вам еще повезло, что на Вас "глаза вылупили врачи" (благородный стиль! высокий слог!) Главное, чтобы на Вас будующая невестка "не вылупила глаза"! за такие эксперименты. :blush200:


----------



## bnn (22 Ноя 2010)

*Поставьте, пож-та, диагноз, Господа специалисты*



abelar написал(а):


> Это вам еще повезло, что на Вас "глаза вылупили врачи" (благородный стиль! высокий слог!) Главное, чтобы на Вас будующая невестка "не вылупила глаза"! за такие эксперименты. :blush200:



Вот и я о том жешь:prankster2:, даже не знаю что и делать...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2010)

*Поставьте, пож-та, диагноз, Господа специалисты*

bnn, откройте свою тему
Про рентген.
Повторю вопрос, зачем вы пошли к специалисту и зачем он отправил на рентген.
Что лечим.
Если сколиоз, и он существенный, то уж делать весь позвоночник.
Если поиск "причины" на поясничном уровне, то что это даст врачу.

В любом случае, не надо переживать, ничего не случится, не на генном, не на органном уровне. Все рассчитано.


----------

